# bluegill pics



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

my cam is owrkign now so im postin some pics, heres my 3-4" bluegill i coughti n a lake by my house, he eats feeders and somone on here told me that im wrong and i cant have a 3" bluegill that eats feeders, well heres some pics, sorry boutthe quality


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

another


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

last one


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

in the second pic it looks like your petting it lol.

nice sunfish


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

lol thats the reflection


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Technically I don't think that's a bluegill, looks more like a green sunfish. A bluegill has a much smaller mouth (hence this ones ability to eat feeders).


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

zygapophysis do u have problems with cleaning ur tank because of those big rocks??? I imagine u have to take them out everytime u clean the water????


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

acestro said:


> Technically I don't think that's a bluegill, looks more like a green sunfish. A bluegill has a much smaller mouth (hence this ones ability to eat feeders).


 Hmmm, are you sure? I've been fishing those things since I was 5 and I've always called them blue gill. They even have blue on their gills.. lol *shurgs* And who ever said bluegill wouldn't eat feeders was wrong :laugh:


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

id odes get hard to clean the tank sometimes, i dont take the rocks out i jsut gravel vac and the stuff usually comes up, im not too worried about it cause its a bluegill and its a really strong fish that comes from dirty waters anyway, i dont know the specific name but ive always thoughtt those were bluegill, i also had a craapi or w/e i can get pics of


----------



## Cody (Oct 5, 2004)

haha well i have 2 green sunfish and that fish looks exactly like them


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2004)

This is a bluegill









here is a green sunfish.









I definitely think it looks more like a green sunfish.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

well acording to the pics you are right, ive always been told that they were bluegill, thanks for all the info, its a cool little fish, sorry


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Good thread


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

SiameseDream said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > Technically I don't think that's a bluegill, looks more like a green sunfish. A bluegill has a much smaller mouth (hence this ones ability to eat feeders).
> ...


 I think the term "bluegill" is casually used to define all "panfish" "brim" "sunfish" or whatever common name there are for those relatively compressed members of the family Centrarchidae. So it's an abused term, technically there is one species of bluegill. Another vote for the use of scientific names!

And I'm sure bluegills would eat feeders in captivity. In the wild they usually don't.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah a lot of people i dentify them just by there blue spot but obvisouly sun fish have them too... u gotta be attentive yet .. bluegill do eat feeders.. pry not when they are that small and i dont know about goldfish feeders .. but i know they eat small fish.. cuz ive been fishing a long long time and iver opend up their bellies before.. and yes it was a bg not a sf ... anyway i wanna get a nice size thank and keep perch in it cuz they are so cool looking..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Very cool fish, the coloration looks almost exactly like my juvenile green terror now that I look at it. And sh*t dude, based on those pictures I think your sunfish is gonna look much cooler than a mature bluegill will in a years time


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> bluegill do eat feeders.. pry not when they are that small and i dont know about goldfish feeders .. but i know they eat small fish.. cuz ive been fishing a long long time and iver opend up their bellies before.. and yes it was a bg not a sf


Yer gonna make me get medevil scientific on this one...

http://www.ksu.edu/fisheries/reprints/BLG%...od%20habits.pdf

Lots of inverts on that menu!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

aight aight lets get into this then

Food: Young consume zooplankton, switching to aquatic insects at maturity. 
Small mouth size limits the size of food particles ingested and almost dictates a diet of insects and similar small organisms. While insects remain the staple food item for adults, crayfish, snails, small fish, and fish eggs are also consumed.

emphasis on small fish.. at least here in michigan they eat small fish and im not talking about just fry.

taken from http://www.rook.org/earl/bwca/nature/fish/lepomismac.html


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

heres another .. remember empasis on small minnows

Food and Feeding Habits. A variety of small organisms serve as food for bluegills, including insects, crayfish, fish eggs, small minnows, snails, worms, and sometimes even plant material. The young feed mostly on crustaceans, insects, and worms. They will feed at different depths depending on temperature, with some food obtained on the bottom as well as on the surface. Active mostly at dusk and dawn, the larger bluegills move inshore in the morning and evening to feed, staying in deeper water during the day

taken from field and stream everyone heres the link

http://www.fieldandstream.com/fieldstream/...,456217,00.html


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

now i never said it was a main thing i just said they will eat them... all i said is ive fished many years and ive opened their bellies and found minnows and what not.. i have also opened up pike bellies to find blue gills now thats cool


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm positve that isnt a bluegill..I always catch bluegill when I go fishing and thats not a bluegill..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice sunfish


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> This is a bluegill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i think it depends on where you re, here in indiana green sunfish and bluegill are just bluegill, our sunfish is a bright orange fish that resimbles the 2


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> I'm positve that isnt a bluegill..I always catch bluegill when I go fishing and thats not a bluegill..


 well we did come to the conclusion that it was is a green sunfish


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> now i never said it was a main thing i just said they will eat them... all i said is ive fished many years and ive opened their bellies and found minnows and what not.. i have also opened up pike bellies to find blue gills now thats cool


 I hear ya. And fish diets do change depending on where you find them.
I just thought I'd throw out a tidbit!

Again, what people call bluegill is fine, but for us to give advice we need to know what fish we're talking about.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

so is this guy a bluegill, he was in the same tank as the green sunfish but i didnt like him so he was gonan be p food but all they did was eat his tale o now hes back with the green sunfish, sorry about the quality he was bein shy


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

one more


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

yup, thats a bluegill


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

tose two are gonna end up fighting ai bet and the sunfish will win


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Oh never mind you will figure it out


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

they wont end up fighting cause the bluegill will be back into my p tank in like 2 days


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

i have a q for zygapo. how does that tiger barb do in that you have klsited in your p tank in your sig. do they not eat it or something?


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

lol the little tiger barb has been in there for a few months, i think hes too fast and small for htem to get, its pretty cool


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

theve been known to survive a lil while with p's

and acestro... good argument i think we found a lot of info on blue gills for people lol


----------

